# Summertime Already



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well, out here today is going to be a scorching 100+ and very humid. ah thank you air conditoner.

just thought i would share with everyone


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

90F and humid in Mid Tenn. Stay cool!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very high 90's here in South Alabama. My outdoor fishpools are all sitting at 94 degrees!!!!
Yikes!!
Oh, well, no Ich THIS year. At any rate, I've got to do something about this, and fast.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

cool and stormy the past couple days.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm wearing jeans still (school has AC) but outside it is around 90


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

my summer has started off pretty crummy. last day of school I took the free testing thing, they used a nasal swab which kinda hurt since it was like 8 inches long and metal. then i was positive for whooping cough and have been bored out of my mind sitting at home taking the antibiotics for 5 days, been here on the forum way too much.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I've started my summer since the end May...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> my summer has started off pretty crummy. last day of school I took the free testing thing, they used a nasal swab which kinda hurt since it was like 8 inches long and metal. then i was positive for whooping cough and have been bored out of my mind sitting at home taking the antibiotics for 5 days, been here on the forum way too much.


sorry to hear that your sick, but fish forums?? too much/? nah


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

At least you guys still GET a summer vacation. Down here they did away with that. Instead the kids go to school all year, with only a two week vacation every 10 weeks and a few extra days around certain holidays. Sucks to be THEM!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

thats horrible.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, it sure does suck to be them. atleast im not in school anymore ahaha


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ha- My summer has started with my overtime picking back up after a month of regular 40 hour weeks.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, just snowed here.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

115 degrees here..  No humdity though. 

The bad thing, I work outside all day..


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

a few days ago the heat index was higher here than anywhere else in the nation...so in other words, it felt hotter here than anywhere else in the nation :help: ...im glad we have a brand new ac, lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> The bad thing, I work outside all day..


same here shaggy, what do you do?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> same here shaggy, what do you do?


I'm a project manager for a golf course construction company. We build golf courses. 

What do you do freak?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you travel alot then. How many golf courses can be built in one area?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, recently I haven't traveled, because the newer golfcoruse we are putting in is right next door.  So I'm pretty lucky there.

I do travel a bit if there isn't a new golfcourse near by of course, but I won't be doing that for at least 6 months to a year becuase of this job here. 

GolfCourses take about a year and a half to build, depending on what the owners of the course want. 

You can have as many golf courses one area as you want, well if you can afford to build one.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

suggest a giant aba aba pond in the middle of the course.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> I'm a project manager for a golf course construction company. We build golf courses.
> 
> What do you do freak?


I run heavy machinery, i fix other peoples screw ups


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So you gotta be picky fishfreaks, I can tell


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you ever stock the water hazards with koi or the sand traps with camels?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i really shouldnt have read fish_docs post while i was eating because now there is salad spewed all over the screen from me laughing


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected] so it's great for him to be busy around. JK


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol baby_baby


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ok im really glad i wasnt eating when i was reading that post because i was lmao! lol!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you telling us you tossed your salad?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol fish_doc


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Are you telling us you tossed your salad?


HAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------

